

Ask HN - Chinese localization/internationalization - pageman

I just met with our GM and we believe we can offer these services as a package for US-based startups who want to make a dent in the Chinese Market:<p>1. Translation of English Website to Chinese with cultural-mapping (to address cultural differences)
2. Creation (if not yet existent) of a Chinese business entity (i.e. a HK incoporated Pvt. Ltd. or an off-shore entity)
3. connecting #2 to a payment gateway (we have this) that can accept China Union Pay (CUP) credit cards (about 400 million Mainland Chinese have this credit card). Our gateway also accepts the normal Visa/MasterCard/JCB/PayPal/Amex options<p>and optional 4. A Chinese language and/or dialect call center.<p>Question: Is this bundled service something that YC startups (or even non-YC startups) would be interested in?
======
ieatpaste
I would recommend against "cultural mapping" and spin off into a consulting
service catered to expansion into the Chinese market. The consumer psychology
is so different, that the main premise of many Western products will be
valueless. The listed services will just be added as necessary steps in the
consulting process, and that way you can cater to the specific needs of a
company.

~~~
pageman
thanks for the comment. The "cultural mapping" here is two-way: explaining to
the Westerners why a particular Western has to be translated (or not
translated) to its equivalent Chinese idiom. This way the Western client
progressively understands certain Chinese idioms. i.e.
<http://knowledgeworkx.com/index/brochure_na.html>

------
trevelyan
I'd be interested in hearing about how your payment services stack up. My
contact info is in my profile. You should include yours in yours if you expect
people to make contact.

~~~
pageman
thanks for your interest - my email is in my profile but here goes paulpajo
[at] gmail and also paul.pajo [at] asiapay [dot] com

------
mahmud
Someone do this for the Arab world. Please.

~~~
pageman
I spent six months trying to find an acquiring bank in Saudi Arabia, Qatar,
Bahrain, Kuwait, U.A.E., Yemen etc. but I couldn't find one. I came very close
with one but it didn't pan out. If you know any Arab bank willing to be an
acquiring bank we can set up in their country.

~~~
mahmud
Let me see if I know someone who knows someone who can pull some strings :-(

If you have been following MENA financial news recently, there have been allot
of new financial products coming out of Abu Dhabi and Qatar.

See my email in my profile and let's stay in touch.

Cheers!

~~~
pageman
will do! :) expect an email from me very soon and you if you know someone who
can be our acquiring bank - please get in touch - we can move very quickly if
that facility can be made available ASAP :)

